# Cats ****.



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Somehow, mrs buckrogers21stc managed to lock her cat into her new ibiza fr. 

Its not surprisingly ****** on the drivers seat and bloody stinks to high heavens!

By the time i got home from work it had been on it for about 2 hrs. The mrs had tried wiping it with warm water and an apc. (I actual think it made it worse)

I used a white vinegar and warm water mix to wetvac it approximately 10 times over. Used a fairly strong scented upholstery cleaner after and seemed to take 80% of the smell away.

This morning its like the cat had just do e the same. Car is totally putrid! Mrs in tears its that bad. 

Any ideas folks? Im already waiting a quote on a replacement seat!!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

You could try HG Eliminate Unpleasant Smells At Source Spray

:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Maxtor said:


> You could try HG Eliminate Unpleasant Smells At Source Spray
> 
> :thumb:


Not used this, but have used other HG products and been very pleased with them...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

buckrogers21stc said:


> Any ideas folks? Im already waiting a quote on a replacement seat!!


Hope you get it sorted, hopefully someone might come up with an option for you...

Did it pee on the base or back or all over the seat ?

I believe you can sometimes just get a replacement section rather than a full seat...

Either way, hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I like LewisChadwick7's suggestion, it won't help the car smell but will probably make you feel better.

I don't think vinegar is that effective for cat pee, you'd probably need some type of bio detergent, some people say that bio washing powder/liquid works for pee, or something like this (Simple Solution Stain & Odour Eliminator For Cats 750ml):
https://fetch.co.uk/simple-solution...MIgpqfoayz1QIVmantCh3cng8CEAQYASABEgIx7fD_BwE


----------



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

Maxtor said:


> You could try HG Eliminate Unpleasant Smells At Source Spray
> 
> :thumb:


This did wonders when my 4 year old cousin puked on my back seat! lost count of how many times I went over it with baking soda, white vinegar and different upholstery cleaners and the smell was still there the next day.


----------



## MrRJ (Jul 15, 2017)

The seat in my previous car was replaced under warranty for a squeeking noise. They didn't replace the whole seat - just the seat back. If you do go down the route of replacing it, take a look into whether this is a possibility.

Have you tried a steam cleaner? I don't know how that would fair....


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Give Autosmart Bio Brisk a try. It's designed for biological contaminants. 

Hope you get sorted. From what I've read, it must be pretty bad!!

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Cheers for the replies. Going to get some of the enzyme based cleaner and give it a go. Its just the base of the seat so may look into replacing that. As for the cat. Its not living here anymore tank feck.


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Bio Brisk is pretty good for smells and I can say I've used other HG products and theyre good


----------



## Mart987 (Apr 13, 2017)

My wife left her car open and a cat sprayed in the car. Used a whole bottle of frebreeze to get rid of it. I swear I can still smell it a year later.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The swear filter exists for a reason, do not try to bypass it


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

We have used this in the house to remove the odour of vomit from carpets with complete success.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Simple-Solution-Stain-Odour-Remover/dp/B004GBX8N0

We bought a large one from Pets at Home. Whether it works on faeces, I can't be sure.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

1001 do a pet accident cleaner, what is very good for them smells, it doesn't mask them but remove.
Have a check if it got absorbed into the squab.
Good luck


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

At the end of the day it's not the cats fault!

There is only one woman to blame here and as such may I suggest rubbing her nose in it before making her clean it up


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

Autosmart bio brisk may help. Not tried it myself tho'.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Could it be that the cat pee'd somewhere else as well?


----------



## Lord Flashheart (May 5, 2011)

Multiple applications of febreeze and if you can use an extraction vacuum. I have 3 cats so have plenty of experience dealing with this type of issue.

It could be in nooks and crannys as well. If you can pull the seat(s) out, that may help, then you've just got to get your nose right up to the surfaces and sniff for any other areas that have been sprayed.


----------



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

If it still there rent a good ozon machine and give it a go 

Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

I've used Chemical Guys Fabric Clean with great success in similar situations

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/chemical-guys-fabric-clean/prod_342.html

We have both Cats & Dogs at home, plus a youngun' that occasionally has "a little accident" in bed.

I've used this on my car seats, sofa's, mattresses curtains and much more. Cleans, removes staining and eliminates any smells. It's probably one of the best fabric cleaners I've ever used, Just spray it on, leave it to soak for a few min, spray again, scrub and wipe off


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

When my late lamented Elkhound started having problems late in life, the vet gave us a product to neutralise the odours caused by his effluent, and that dog could **** for Norway! 

It was for carpets and fabrics. The intention was to remove the odour completely so that cats and dogs did not revisit the scenes of their crimes.

It worked well but, for the life of me, I can't remember what it was called. I do remember, as with most things to do with vet, it cost a small fortune.

The dog died two and a half years ago but the smell of him (not his productions:lol kept reappearing in my old Range Rover on hot days until I gave that car a thorough preparation for sale clean through. I used the Koch Chemie FU Fresh Up Odour Eliminator on the car and the smell is no longer there at all...good stuff, if a little dear (£12.50 or thereabouts for a litre). It or Bio Brisk, methinks. 

Peter


----------

